# what snake am i ????



## wizz (May 28, 2010)

mm what am i


----------



## Kenshin (May 28, 2010)

red belly black? or some other species of black snake


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 28, 2010)

Spotted black snake


----------



## yommy (May 28, 2010)

an elapid


----------



## ShadowDragon (May 28, 2010)

Pseudechis........well it could be a dark porphyriacus or guttatus?


----------



## junglepython2 (May 28, 2010)

Shaft of snake hook


----------



## ShadowDragon (May 28, 2010)

junglepython2 said:


> Shaft of snake hook



:lol: lol


----------



## SouthSydney (May 28, 2010)

Randomest guess ever... Its most definately probably not, but... Greater Black Whip? :? Maybe a Pap Black?


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 28, 2010)

or small eyed snake....


----------



## razeunit (May 28, 2010)

Too hard to see. Next time pick it up to get a better a photo :lol:


----------



## teggs (May 28, 2010)

I am not a snake.... i am in fact an inanimate object ..... ????


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 28, 2010)

a black snake


----------



## wizz (May 28, 2010)

ok one more pic u will all get it now


----------



## Origamislice (May 28, 2010)

is it................................. an animal of some kind......?:?


----------



## ShadowDragon (May 28, 2010)

Well that explains why the hook was in the position it was in lol. It's an RBB.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

hemiaspis 
or notechis


----------



## SouthSydney (May 28, 2010)

ShadowDragon said:


> Well that explains why the hook was in the position it was in lol. It's an RBB.



+1 for RBB.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

aww I only got that second pic after i guessed 
can i go again?


----------



## -Matt- (May 28, 2010)

I like to think it's a really different looking P. australis


----------



## junglepython2 (May 28, 2010)

Definetly a keelback


----------



## wizz (May 28, 2010)

lol that would be great


Mattsnake said:


> I like to think it's a really different looking P. australis


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 28, 2010)

Cryptophis nigrescens?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 28, 2010)

guys, its a bredli


----------



## -Matt- (May 28, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> guys, its a bredli


 
Nah it's actually a decent looking snake


----------



## pinkmus (May 28, 2010)

Copperhead?


----------



## wizz (May 29, 2010)

*pic 3*

red belly


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 29, 2010)

Is this Dee's one? I thought it would have been


----------



## wizz (May 29, 2010)

no its not is his a male mines a female ????


----------



## Bax155 (May 29, 2010)

yep rbbs, should not have posted the last pic as it gave it away!!


----------

